# Relocating to NYC to pursue artist's career?



## TatyanaShurtz (Feb 1, 2017)

Has anyone here made it in NYC (or any megapolice) as a successful painter. I mean, from scratch? I know it's possible, but does anyone have a story? What does it take? Persistence, willing to sacrifice your old comfy life, special talent? Please, share!


----------

